
AWS Elastic Beanstalk - Anon84
http://aws.amazon.com/elasticbeanstalk/?ref_=pe_12300_18337730
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here are a few submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2119122> <\- No discussion (yet!?)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2119104> <\- Much, much discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2119096> <\- One comment (currently)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2119079> <\- No discussion (yet!?)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2118778> <\- Some discussion

~~~
taylorbuley
Great roundup. People are clearly excited!

------
axiom
I'm really excited about this. We were burned bad by building on top of App
Engine and then eventually had to switch to EC2. If they add native Python
support this will give us the best of both worlds.

